
Auschwitz Museum launches add-on to correct “Polish death camps” mistake - thenlater
https://correctmistakes.auschwitz.org/
======
dalke
Context:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%22Polish_death_camp%22_contro...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%22Polish_death_camp%22_controversy)

